# Help, new steamwand..



## Cana (Mar 7, 2015)

Using a 4 hole tipped steamwand now, having recieved it in the mail today alongside a naked PF for my gaggia TS.

Made a few drinks with it but finding it really hard to try and get a swirl going, only getting chaos as there is steam going in 4 directions. Not used to the milk heating up this quick either..

I am used to using my pannerello base (without the wand on, so its just a single stubby spout) and I'm used to the single hole spout of a racillio v1/v2 from my delonghi.

Also noticed when the milk isn't done right I can't spin the milk in the jug without it going all over the countertop.. it seems off rotation when its not silky smooth microfoam Anyone know the technical reason why, or am I imagining this? Same problem with when I have a near full flatwhite and I pick up the cup, spills everywhere no matter how careful I am. However when the milk is done right I never have a problem at all, milk swirls in the jug when I shake the jug accordingly and when I pick up a cup of whatever I made it stays in the cup (more or less)


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

I found four hole tips to be tricky, I found to get it right try adjusting the angle of the wand and jug so the tip is going in at angle with three of the holes constantly under the surface and the forth just blowing across the top.

Then instead adjust to suit by manipulating the steam arm and always keeping the jug at only a slight angle .

Basically let the steam arm do the work by setting it at an angle .


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

You'll have a gigantic learning curve with your new machine if you're used to a Classic with a pannerello.

Try to have the wand on the spout of the jug and the tip about 1cm inside the edge of your jug at the side. Then just go up and down as you want to swirl/incorporate


----------



## Cana (Mar 7, 2015)

Thecatlinux said:


> I found four hole tips to be tricky, I found to get it right try adjusting the angle of the wand and jug so the tip is going in at angle with three of the holes constantly under the surface and the forth just blowing across the top.
> 
> Then instead adjust to suit by manipulating the steam arm and always keeping the jug at only a slight angle .
> 
> Basically let the steam arm do the work by setting it at an angle .





jeebsy said:


> You'll have a gigantic learning curve with your new machine if you're used to a Classic with a pannerello.
> 
> Try to have the wand on the spout of the jug and the tip about 1cm inside the edge of your jug at the side. Then just go up and down as you want to swirl/incorporate


Ah! Will give that a try now. Thanks!

------------------------------------------

Edit: Unfortunately no luck just yet! I got it to spin quite nicely, no foam at all. The pannerello took about 2 minutes to steam milk (Yea I know right!?! longtime! )

The rancillio on my other machine took about 40 seconds with its single spout, and this one seems to be doing it in about 30-40 seconds.

I need to add more air to create more foam.

Unfortunately looks like I will need to repair my machine though.. going to have a look back into getting it repaired as the leak sound is worrying.


----------



## Cana (Mar 7, 2015)

Now that all that leaky business and descaling etc etc is sorted! Back to this. Still cant make any foam with this 4 hole tip. Copious amounts of steam but no foam yet. Finding it a lot easier to do on a single hole tip. Do they make single hole tips for Gaggia TS and would the tip fit my steamwand?

Main problem is milk gets hot faster than I can generate a slight foam and I don't want to burn the milk.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Cana said:


> Now that all that leaky business and descaling etc etc is sorted! Back to this. Still cant make any foam with this 4 hole tip. Copious amounts of steam but no foam yet. Finding it a lot easier to do on a single hole tip. Do they make single hole tips for Gaggia TS and would the tip fit my steamwand?
> 
> Main problem is milk gets hot faster than I can generate a slight foam and I don't want to burn the milk.


I gave up trying to use a 4-hole tip. It's possible but takes a lot of practice to get it right every time.

The simple way to experiment with what works best for you is snapped off wooden toothpicks. Jam them into the holes from the inside and snap them off, leaving 1 or 2 holes to see what suits you.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Dylan said:


> I gave up trying to use a 4-hole tip. It's possible but takes a lot of practice to get it right every time.


It's worth it


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

jeebsy said:


> It's worth it


In terms of quality, or just speed?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Efficiency.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Cana said:


> Now that all that leaky business and descaling etc etc is sorted! Back to this. Still cant make any foam with this 4 hole tip. Copious amounts of steam but no foam yet. Finding it a lot easier to do on a single hole tip. Do they make single hole tips for Gaggia TS and would the tip fit my steamwand?
> 
> Main problem is milk gets hot faster than I can generate a slight foam and I don't want to burn the milk.


Keep trying it will come with practice..

Quick burst of air then roll


----------



## Cana (Mar 7, 2015)

Ah lol i'm an idiot.. when I was rebuilding my machine I took off the steamwand and put the copper disc with the hole in it (The bit that creates the pressure)

upside down so litterally the pressure was all over the place and the spring couldnt sit properly and there was a drip due to the odd pressure and moisture.

Now it is very highpitched steaming sound and even drier steam. I will attempt to steam more milk soon and let you guys know.


----------

